

Ask HN: Feedback on my startup - DropClock.com - boonez123

We just finished building a classified ads site (http://www.dropclock.com) with a twist. We are looking for feedback and help on how to market this. Any help would be appreciated. Obviously we are new and there are only a few items on the site. We haven't told anyone about the site yet, nor have we tried to promote it. We are looking for helpful advice, and any functions or features we've missed.
======
arfanchaudhry
I would personally be very hesitant to use a service like this. Let me get
this straight a dollar gets dropped until the item is bought? I have used
craigslist / Kijiji and sometimes the item ends up being sold after 2 or 3
weeks.

------
bnick
You can also set your bottom or basement price. So you don't let your item go
for a price your not comfortable selling it for.

